# Constables.......the REAL L.E.



## mpd61

*This is GREAT STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HistoryHound

A few thoughts on this:
Someone needs to tell this idiot that they're not real cops.
The mother didn't have to come to the window and talk to them, but she should have called the real police.
It's all fun and games until someone shoots them.
How much do they charge because I have a guy who owes me money. (Just kidding I don't need help from these boobs.)


----------



## PG1911

So wait, how does the whole constable thing work in MA? Are they a private entity, or do they work for the towns?


----------



## Bloodhound

Our archaic laws really really need some updating from the legislature. Also, call 911 lady.


----------



## MPD703

I would love to know what town is giving these guys appointments.


----------



## 9319

My LT has one chasing him with divorce papers. It’s a riot when this guys comes into the station looking for him. He thinks he’s one of the guys until he realizes he was told “5 min” about 4 hours ago and we’ve just been shitting on him the whole time. “Sorry brother, busy night, you know how it is.”


----------



## RodneyFarva

And Turtleboy is pulling them apart like warm bread..
Rent-A-Cop Rejects Scare The Shit Out Of Innocent Dorchester Family While Playing Cops n' Robbers; Presumably Never Once Made Any Of Their Fathers Proud


----------



## Bloodhound

MPD703 said:


> I would love to know what town is giving these guys appointments.


Everett for one. I dealt with one (who happened to also be a Boston Firefighter). He was trying to repo a car from private property, and causing a breach of the peace in the process. Things didn't go his way.


----------



## mpd61

When is a senator like Bruce Tarr going to get together with Derr Colonel and/or Masschiefs and smash these guys balls!?!?
I thought the legislature was trying to pull these fools back in like 14'


----------



## mpd61

*Part TWO in Lowell.........."police, open the door"*


----------



## Tango_Sierra

What a disaster


----------



## pahapoika

Mandate some training for these positions and that should take care of the whack-jobs.

Get the impression some of these guys want to play cop , but can't be bothered taking a test, attending an academy, working nights , weekends , holidays, etc.

They just want the gun and the badge.


----------



## control

Sounds eerily similar to the Boston constable who shot a Boston cop in 2016 during a shootout with police at his apartment.


----------



## pahapoika

Thank you for posting that report. Had no idea such a violent gunfight had ensued with that lunatic. Hope those injured officers have had a complete recovery.


----------



## 38bigblock

I saw this the other day on WCVB, HAHAHAHAHA, I knew it was going to become a thread. Seems like the perfect wacker opportunity to get sued. I bet they have more “applicants” then the civil service test.


----------



## HistoryHound

38bigblock said:


> I saw this the other day on WCVB, HAHAHAHAHA, I knew it was going to become a thread. Seems like the perfect wacker opportunity to get sued. I bet they have more "applicants" then the civil service test.


But he's doing it for free. He's just a really nice guy trying to help out. 

Now if you'll excuse me, I just gave myself a headache rolling my eyes typing that.


----------



## mpd61

*I believe part Three is tonight...........................*


----------



## 38bigblock

-best image I've seen on the form so far


----------



## mpd61

Cost/Payment Method:
$1,350.00 (includes learning materials, polo shirt & hat, blue gun, inert spray and $150.00 will go towards the firearms qualifications portion. Recruits will be responsible for purchasing their own ammunition) There will also be a $200.00 registration fee which will cover a driver’s history check, fingerprints/criminal history check, drug test and vision and hearing tests. A deposit of $600.00 must be submitted with application and all payments must be by cash, bank check or money orders. No Personal checks and final payment will due at orientation.

I guess it is a bit cheaper than the RES/INT Academy


----------



## visible25

Any of that money go towards the fines and tow fees for when I get them with their blue lights?


----------



## j809

Shame on the towns that appoint them and shame on the chiefs that allow them to have blue lights. My understanding is that the blue light permits get signed by the local police chief but I could be wrong. Lock up a few of these morons for kidnapping and it will send the message .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman

Maybe ICE could send them to the court houses to apprehend illegal aliens. I bet they’d be real good at that.


----------



## Sooty

Did anyone notice the "terrified victim" didn't call the police?

Yeah these guys are jackwad wannabe but don't have what it takes to be real cops idiots working for a washout who's training is tax prep. 
- But mama bear doesn't call 911?


----------



## RodneyFarva

Methuen's Controversial Police Chief Joseph Solomon Apparently Has Ties To Public Safety Threat "Massachusetts Constable's Office," "Chief" Darryl Hines Is One Shady SOB, Plenty Of Questions Remain Unanswered


----------



## mpd61

*YUP! The house of cards may be coming down for Darryl! Lookie! We "boxed the vehicle in" and "conducted a field sobriety test!"*
Lynn incident draws more scrutiny to controversial constables


----------



## mpd61

Charlie Baker, Mass BIG city Chiefs, and Karen Spilka are looking into this now!


----------



## CCCSD

So...wait. I had an offer to lateral out there from CA and be a LT Constable, think it’s not a kosher deal? Damn. I already bought my Motor Officer boots and breeches.


----------



## Roy Fehler

PG1911 said:


> So wait, how does the whole constable thing work in MA? Are they a private entity, or do they work for the towns?


They're mostly appointed (sometimes elected) by cities and towns, but are very, very rarely municipal employees. They're essentially independent contractors who receive their authority from the city & town, but collect direct fees from landlords, attorneys, etc., and they pay a percentage of those fees to the city or town.


----------



## HistoryHound

CCCSD said:


> So...wait. I had an offer to lateral out there from CA and be a LT Constable, think it's not a kosher deal? Damn. I already bought my Motor Officer boots and breeches.


If you didn't buy the hat you're not official.


----------



## kdk240

whoever appointed them in whatever town they are appointed in and strip the appointment.


----------



## PG1911

Roy Fehler said:


> They're mostly appointed (sometimes elected) by cities and towns, but are very, very rarely municipal employees. They're essentially independent contractors who receive their authority from the city & town, but collect direct fees from landlords, attorneys, etc., and they pay a percentage of those fees to the city or town.


Interesting. That's slightly different than they are here in CT. Here, there's two different kinds of constables, and they typically are only in towns that do not have an independent municipal police department. There are "regular" constables, who are town employees (usually per diam), and technically do have the power to carry out civil processes and deliver papers. However, in practice, all they do is traffic and crowd control at town events, and provide a presence. Anything goes down, they observe and report and punt it to the State Police. I am actually quite likely going to be taking a constable position in my town soon. It's an easy gig: Make between $20 to $60 bucks an hour depending on the assignment, 4 hours of pay minimum no matter what, and I barely have to do jack shit or have any liability.

Then, in some towns, there are "Special Constables", who are sworn police officers. They have the same standards, hiring process, attend the same academy, and have the same duties and powers as cops in a municipal PD. They also have the title "officer" and not "constable" (only in the state statutes are they referred to as "constable"). The only difference between them and municipal officers is that special constables work under the Resident State Trooper program, and are supervised by a CT State Police sergeant, rather than a police chief (the first selectman is technically the chief/commissioner in these towns). This system was set up as a cost saving measure for towns that were too small to afford their own PD, but too big to have a single resident trooper. Of course, now the program is becoming a little outdated, and now that the state has punted the entire cost of the program to the towns (it use to be 80% town 20% state), it's not as much of a cost saver as it once was.


----------



## pahapoika

The sheriff's departments here in Mass. had the same problem. They were on the books as "law enforcement" , but lacked the present day training standards. Now most have gone through a corrections academy AND R/I academy. 

Makes for a better product on the street


----------



## j809

How the heck did they get police official plates. Where is the RMV registration this? Why isn’t this on the news tonight? I smell a big fat rat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

j809 said:


> How the heck did they get police official plates. Where is the RMV registration this? Why isn't this on the news tonight? I smell a big fat rat


Yeah exactly! We all know what a great job the RMV has been doing for the past 30 years of hackery!


----------



## HistoryHound

mpd61 said:


> Yeah exactly! We all know what a great job the RMV has been doing for the past 30 years of hackery!


In their defense they were doing really important things like trying to figure out how many gender options they should give people to choose from.


----------



## 38bigblock

If the state is for this it needs to be frozen, at least for now, and then have legislature written with proper training standards and updated scripture to protect the public from these yahoo’s AND protect them from the public. 

Not to mention, what if the Lynn police showed up and these guys had their firearms out. Now your putting your “brothers” (loose term for them) in a bad situation, AND THEIR NOT GETTING PAID.

This is the ultimate wacker position, it SCREAMS lawsuit. Their families, if they have them, should be concerned about what they are doing. It’s a dangerous time to be a cop as it is right now, never mind this.

As sad as it is, as time goes on I find myself less and less surprised though.


----------



## mpd61

The lack of oversight and time has let this slip under the radar..........
Time to end it completely. Stick to civil process with slacks and members only jacket's


----------



## Edmizer1

Everything could probably be done by civil process sheriffs and constables could be eliminated. There are actually two types of constables in Mass. One type can only perform services directly for the city or town government that appoints them and the other type are bonded and can do private civil process such as divorces, child support, and related civil process. I am a constable but I am not bonded and I can only perform services for the town I work for which is very rare. It is not uncommon for towns to appoint a police officer as a constable in case the town itself needs constable services. 

I occasionally use a constable service for some rental property I own. The guy I use is a professional constable. He is in it to perform a service to his clients and treats it like a business. The one thing he does not want is problems with local police. He goes out of his way to work well with them. He also makes an absolute ton of money doing it. He described to me once that he charges $100 per adult at each address to serve "Notices to Quit" which is the first stage of an eviction. He has accounts with multiple large rental agencies who need tons of these served every month. He says a few days a month he picks an area of his city and goes into large apartment complexes and serves like 10 notices per hour. Sometimes there are several adults at the same address which means he can make several hundred dollars in an instant. He does this a few days per month and it is only a small part of his business. After hearing what he does and what he gets paid for it, he is no doubt make significantly more money than 95% of cops. He is smart enough to realize that he doesn't want to mess up his business getting into a jam playing cop.


----------



## j809

I’d seize the plates and start a criminal investigation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler

The Massachusetts Legislature will rewrite the OUI laws a bazillion times if it will benefit their private law practices, but bet the house that they’ll do NOTHING about these whackers, until there’s a tragedy that was completely avoidable if they did their fucking jobs in the first place.


----------



## pahapoika

Edmizer hit the nail on the head - its money !

Was looking for a nice retirement gig. Thought about being a constable . My old sergeant told me he did it for a while but the state charged 15% of everything he made.

Don't know how many constables there are or how much the state takes in . Doesn't look like they're interested in killing that cash cow. Plus must be a good hack job for somebody with the right connections


----------



## 38bigblock

Did you guys see that the RMV pulled all the blue light permits from the cowboys?! It’s actually getting attention now


----------



## Bloodhound

38bigblock said:


> Did you guys see that the RMV pulled all the blue light permits from the cowboys?! It's actually getting attention now


*RMV revokes registration of Mass. Constables over blue light use*

RMV revokes registration of Mass. Constables over blue light use


----------



## Sooty

Makes you wonder how they got those blue plates to start with.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Interesting reads...any updates on this subject?


----------



## EUPD377

I’d be interested to know too, I completely forgot about this story. 

Back in my loss prevention days, I worked for a big red retailer and one of my stores was in a mall. One of the mall security guys was a “constable” on the side and he loved to come in and brag how he got appointed because his uncle was the chairman of the town council, and how he got to do everything a cop did but “without all the bullshit training they have to do”. He loved to show off his constable badge to our female team members, drove a decommissioned MSP Vic that he claimed he had installed blue lights in and used to make “enforcement stops” of vehicles, came into the mall in his “constable uniform” (black BDU’s with some whack constable patches on them and a full duty belt, including a Glock) before changing into his security uniform for his shift, and was always coming into our office to bother us and tell all these obviously fake war stories about his work “on the streets”. 

Funny part is, one day my coworker and I were in an all out fight with a shoplifter who was obviously on drugs, trying to bite us, screaming how he had AIDS and would give it to us, etc, etc. We were on the ground trying to get the lifter into cuffs to protect ourselves when Mr. Tactical Constable walked by on his security shift. He took one look at the fight we were in then high-tailed it out of there while yelling “don’t worry I’ll go get help” even though he clearly had both a radio and a cell phone on him. He didn’t come back until a half hour later when the fighter had already been secured. I told him kindly to fuck off and never come back in our store talking about his tacticool bullshit again. I wouldn’t be surprised if he ended up working for the “office” this controversy is about.

Honestly, I think it needs to be like my adopted home state, where you hire a civilian process server for most things, or pay the sheriffs office if you need a sworn officer to serve paperwork for you. Having this weird quasi-LE force running around is a bad idea.


----------



## CCCSD

Shoot...I guess that fleet of CVPs I bought was a waste of money. damn, I had my own CCCSD Constable patch and everything. Even practiced taping Level IV plates to my skin...
Thanks a lot, you anti SSPO Posers!


----------



## Goose

CCCSD said:


> Shoot...I guess that fleet of CVPs I bought was a waste of money. damn, I had my own CCCSD Constable patch and everything. Even practiced taping Level IV plates to my skin...
> Thanks a lot, you anti SSPO Posers!


Getting in and out of a Crown Vic sucks when you're old, I'd hate to think how much worse it is with ceramic level IVs on.


----------



## Roy Fehler

This foolishness could be solved overnight by the appointing authority for constables. If they try to play police officer, revoke their constable appointments. Once a few get yanked and they lose their livelihoods, the rest will fall into line in record time.


----------



## USAF286

You want to see some real whacker stuff look up Jeremy Dewitte on YouTube...he’s scary whacker status 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## res2244

USAF286 said:


> You want to see some real whacker stuff look up Jeremy Dewitte on YouTube...he's scary whacker status
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh GOD that whole company of his "Metro State Protection Services" are full of whackers and nutcases, there are a few other Metro State Protection Officers aside from him that have been charged with felonies recently as well, Florida really needs to have some sort of regulation on these funeral escort services


----------

